# Ed's Bait Report 4/18



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's finally time to put away the ice fishing gear and get out the summer
equipment. The ice that remains on the lake is no longer safe for fishing
and is starting to disappear in many of the smaller shallower bays.
Anglers have been fishing the bridge and culvert areas around the lake
either from shore or in small boats carried over the rip-rapped shorelines.
These fisherman have been reporting good pike fishing, but mixed results on
walleyes. It appears the walleyes will be there one day, but not the
next. The best place for pike fishing has been the western areas of Six
Mile Bay, Channel A, the Flats, & the Mauvee Coulee. For walleyes, the
best spot has been the culverts at the Woods Rutten Road. Assuming we get
some decent weather, our guess would be that we're about a week away from
open water conditions. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!

Don't forget to stop in and register for our weekly qualifying drawings for
one of two amateur entries for the In-Fisherman PWT to be held on Devils
Lake this July.


----------

